# Stinky Feet



## Lilly Pad (Feb 6, 2008)

For the longest time after I got my shelter dog, Lilly , she had feet that smelled like old sweaty running shoes. Now I don`t smell anything anymore. Can an improved diet make a difference to her foot odor too and what do you think caused it to begin with? Could it have been a detox smell as she was changed over to Orijen from whatever she had been fed before? Just curious.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I doubt it is Orijen Jesse is on it and has been for last month, and doing very very well on it, and his feet smell like dog feet do, my sister-in-law loves the smell, I don't.


----------



## Lilly Pad (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe she was just detoxing through her feet?


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Not sure sorry


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante's feet smell like Frito's.
Oh wait, we've had this conversation more than once on this board.









http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=588333&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Kayla's feet smell like popcorn


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Could she have had allergies that you've, unknowingly, cleared up? She could have had yeast between her toes. Just guessing at ideas here. 

Gracie's feet smell like frito's too - DH and I will just smell her feet sometimes when we need a good laugh. Of course, Gracie looks at us like we're nuts


----------



## dude317537 (Jun 19, 2008)

I didn't know a dog's feet (paws) could smell.....Although, I guess if they're outside they can smell of dirt and/or poo


----------

